# Баян и аккардион !



## lennik_R52 (29 Окт 2012)

Добрый день!

очень нужна помощь. 
инструменты в новейшем состоянии в своих радных чехлах-сундуках.
баян старинный трехрядный,примерно 1945-1950 года выпуска. Названия баян не имеет, на креплении ремня имеется гравировка - "ММП РСФСР Главинструмент Баянная фабрика диплома 2 степени г. Тула". Все детали "родные".

аккардион немецкий "WELTMEISTER"


----------



## egur (29 Окт 2012)

Научитесь сначала писать правильно слово "аккОрдЕон", прежде чем продавать свой инструмент!


----------



## lennik_R52 (29 Окт 2012)

умник нашелся! ой,извините,дожила до 22 лет и не знаю как писать это слово,стыд и позор на мою голову!
вы мне лучше скажите сколько они могут стоить,а то выбрасывать жалко, а даром отдавать тоже не хочется.что же они,зря столько лет лежали без дела,занимали кучу места.


----------



## Евгений51 (30 Окт 2012)

lennik_R52 писал:


> скажите сколько они могут стоить


скажите сколько они могут стоить
Баян однозначно" бесценный." Акордеон "за глаза" никто точно не скажет.
Хотя бы фото. (2-5 тасяч русских)


----------



## lennik_R52 (30 Окт 2012)

спасибо большое за ответ


----------

